# Buying a carpark space in apartment complex



## Jim Daniels (13 Jan 2014)

I purchased an apartment several years ago in Dublin 8. I did not buy a carspace at the time, as I could not afford the extra cost. Rather than continuing to spend money renting a spot, I am looking into buying one, and need some advice.

1. Does anybody know the going-rate (to buy) for an apartment carspace in Dublin 8?

2. Are there agencies (like property agents) who could advise me about market rates?

3. Any ideas on how to investigate possible interest of other landlords in the complex, in selling a space? Several own two spaces and may be interested in selling one, if they are in need of cash.

Thanks!
Jimmy


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jan 2014)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

There's one for sale here.

You may find some others on Google.


----------



## Jim Daniels (13 Jan 2014)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to AAM.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sue.

That's very helpful - it gives me an idea of the market price for Dublin 8. I am looking specifically for a carspace in my own apartment complex (Tramyard, Inchicore, Dub 8). I now just have to see how to go about establishing if any other owner/ landlord in the complex is interested in selling a space. Not sure if putting notices on the notice boards will lead to much.

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## mercman (13 Jan 2014)

Why don't you ask the Management company or Managing Agents to suss out the other owners ? To incentivise them you might offer them a 'finders fee' in the case that you succeed.


----------



## Jim Daniels (14 Jan 2014)

mercman said:


> Why don't you ask the Management company or Managing Agents to suss out the other owners ? To incentivise them you might offer them a 'finders fee' in the case that you succeed.



Thanks for the suggestion Mercman. I have just send them an e-mail seeking their advice.


----------



## Bronte (14 Jan 2014)

I would put a letter addressed to each owner asking if they are interested in selling you a parking space.


----------



## jdwex (14 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> I would put a letter addressed to each owner asking if they are interested in selling you a parking space.


Be careful, an owner "bought" a car parking space from another owner where we live but it turned out not to be straightforward (I think the lease of the apartment gave the owner a licence to park in a particular spot, so the transfer wasn't valid)


----------



## Jim Daniels (14 Jan 2014)

jdwex said:


> Be careful, an owner "bought" a car parking space from another owner where we live but it turned out not to be straightforward (I think the lease of the apartment gave the owner a licence to park in a particular spot, so the transfer wasn't valid)



Thanks for the warning jdwex - I would make sure to go through solicitors etc. My Management Company are going to check the situation out for me..


----------

